

Ask HN: Where did you license stock market prices? - jsmartonly

I am looking for price feed for stock market. It does not have to be realtime (few minutes delay is ok, but it has to have intra-day feed).<p>Thanks!
======
fatalerrorx3
You can write a scraper to pull realtime quotes from finance.yahoo.com not too
difficult to do either I wrote one awhile back

~~~
jsmartonly
I want it to be used in a finance app, so I'd rather buy from a vendor.

------
rfurlan
IQFeed is fast and prices are reasonable

